# wiring the turbo booster



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

does any one know how to or were to get the wiring diagram for a turbo booster on a 03 spec v. thanks


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Quip said:


> does any one know how to or were to get the wiring diagram for a turbo booster on a 03 spec v. thanks


a turbo booster???? you don't wire up a turbo...are you asking how to run the oil or water lines? sounds like you have a little bit of research to do, lol


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry about that i should of explained it better huh.lol. But im trying to wire the boost controler i have the turbo timer done but just dont know how to conect all the wiring on the boost controler. its not a manual its a digital if that helps any. thanks


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

ohhhhh ok jeeez, you really scared me there for a second!!! hmm which one do you have? i have the greddy profec b spec 2. i'll be honest with you i didn't install it on my car, i don't do wiring  i'd probably have blown up my car by now. i would assume it's probably going to be on thevboard, have you checked there?


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

No way i got the same one.But i just cant figure it out. And i tried but just could not find it one the forums board do u have an idea were it could be. And what kind of turbo do u have and the set up


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

let me see if i can find something for you. honestly, even when you get it installed, it's still a pain in the ass to program it. i actually have the info written on a stickey note in my car. 
i had a garrett t3/t04e but i hated it, it was too laggy. i am getting my car back monday with a garrett gt28rs, new ic piping, ic, bov, manifold and downpipe. should be nice, and i'm getting it back just in time for nopi 

ok, i found a thread for you but it's not working when i put the link in here, wtf. this is for the profec b, i assume it's probably about the same?


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

nice i like ur setup. but thnks for the help im trying to get in there by this weekend but ill see what happens hey how much boost are u running on the car i got 5 pounds but wanted to boost to 9


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

well 5 pounds stock from the wastegate.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm at about 11


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

nice do u have internals or could u boost that high


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah mine is ok at 11. friend of mine was at 16psi on stock internals. not sure if i'll push it that high. normally i'm at 7 though


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

and thanks for that diagram ill see if i could get it done if not ill keep trying lol


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if you're still having issues, i have some friends i can check with


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

oh but i thought on a spec v u could only run 9 pounds the most and thats if u had the correct amount of fuel


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't have a spec, i have an SE with the sr20 in it. on the spec i'd probably keep it at 8


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

oh snap good job i give u props my bro has a 1990 240sx with a sr20 in it. 
his runs great i bet it runs way better in a sentra lol.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah my sr20 is a little bit different than his. i have weaker piston rings and it's a roller rocker, but i love it anyway. i'll have some new pics up when i get the car back!


----------



## Quip (Mar 10, 2007)

cool well nice talking to u and thanks for all your help i'm going to print the diagram u gave me and with a little bit of elbow grease see if i could get controller on there. well talk 2 u later and explain what happen.keep it real.


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

i would agree with her, if your daily driving your car, keep the boost low to save gas and if you have stock internals, beef it up if you want the turbo to squeeze out more boost. I learned the hardway and lost out on my old MazdaSpeed Protege, i had over 12k invested and got on it a couple of times at 22psi with a Mental Addiction bottom end and a whole fuel system upgrade. The motor popped due to the internal wastegate stayed closed during acceleration so free boost, my boost gauge read past 20psi and it was a rough day.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

My 1.8 runs at about -4 psi, it's awesome


----------

